# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Зачем нужен антивирус на Mac OS X

## SDA

Вывод, зачем нужен антивирус на Mac OS X Ричарда Могула (Rich Mogull) - одного из крупнейших мировых экспертов в области DLP с 17-летним опытом в области информационной безопасности.
http://db.tidbits.com/article/9511
перевел основные позиции:
.. не рекомендую Desktop антивирусного программного обеспечения для обычных пользователей Maс... он требуется для ..использовать адреса электронной почты, поддержка спам и вирус фильтров, таких как Gmail, Yahoo Mail или Hotmail
......рискованное поведение в сети - ....включает онлайновые азартные игры, хакерские исследования, незаконный обмен файлами (или правового обмена файлами в той же сети, что поддерживает незаконную деятельность), просмотр медиа-тяжелых, чем другие сайты брендов, как YouTube...
...при обмене большого количества потенциально опасных файлов (особенно направленых электронных писем с вложениями, которые не проверены) с пользователями Windows, и ваше письмо не проверяется на почтовом сервере, не представляющее антивирусное программное обеспечение для их защиты.....
...Если вы используете Mac в корпоративной среде с антивирусной политикой, все равно необходимо использовать антивирусное программное обеспечение. Использование антивирусного программного обеспечения в корпоративной среде часто является необходимым по ряду причин, включая соблюдение или как механизм реагирования в случае внутренней инфекции. Даже если ваш Mac может быть безопасным, вы не хотите его использовать для распространения инфекций в системах Windows..
....при запуске Windows на вашем Mac, с помощью Boot Camp или виртуализации Windows установите антивирусное программное обеспечение. Даже если вы используете Mac антивирусные средства, они не помогут вам, когда вы работаете в Windows. Вы должны защищать этого раздела или виртуальной машины так же, как если бы любой другой системой Windows

При прочих других условиях антивирус на Мак простому пользователю не нужен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bansardo

Хм.. я считаю, да и использую антивирус только лишь когда мне приносят заражённые флешки для их обезвреживания...

----------

